# Brake lights stopped working



## kermit2136 (Jan 14, 2010)

Hey all. I have a 69 GTO, and i recently noticed that my brake lights don't light up when i push on the brake pedal. The rear lights light up with the headlights on, but don't brighten when i push the pedal either. I plan on replacing the brake switch on the brake pedal. Is there anything else that could cause this? Thanks for your help!


----------



## 646904GTO (Feb 10, 2008)

The switch can stick in the off position after time. If you turn it over it usually will work. A little grease on the slide can help. If the switch works at all.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I'd use a test light at the switch with the key on and verify you have battery voltage at the switch. If so, then replace the switch, if not, diagnose why not.


----------



## kermit2136 (Jan 14, 2010)

Thanks for the advice guys! i will check it out..... hopefully its something simple, i hate electrical problems!


----------



## 1970 Lemans (Jul 25, 2009)

Though probably unlikely, I would check to make sure the bulbs are sound ... who knows, maybe this has been going on for a quite a while and both (each side) eventually failed.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

1970 Lemans said:


> Though probably unlikely, I would check to make sure the bulbs are sound ... who knows, maybe this has been going on for a quite a while and both (each side) eventually failed.


i have seen this too. two blown bulbs, checked every thing else but saved them for last. :willy:


----------



## LastOutlaw (Jun 30, 2009)

*Turn Signals work?*

Do the rear turn signals work? Checking this might help divide the circuit to pin down the area of the problem. Mine had no turn signals but did have brake lights in the rear. As I dug through the entire system I found that someone in the past had a problem with the brake lights and rather than fix it cut out the real signals on the floorboard and wired into that from the brake light switch to give them brake lights. I found the original problem as a broken wire coming off the column and fixed it and rewired it correctly and everything worked again.
If the signals work then you know the bulbs and grounds are good. BTW, it was a cream colored wire off the column plug to the brake switch that was broken.


----------

